# Koiteichblog Berichte 2019



## Teich4You (9. Feb. 2019)

_View: https://youtu.be/MwvcX7gkJs0_


----------



## Teich4You (9. Feb. 2019)

_View: https://youtu.be/SiA9p_M1mm8_


----------



## Teich4You (9. Feb. 2019)

_View: https://youtu.be/FsbeFScSPpg_


----------



## Teich4You (9. Feb. 2019)

_View: https://youtu.be/pMXUpqRcjJU_


----------



## krallowa (11. Feb. 2019)

Moin,
deine Videos finde ich recht gut 
Aber könntest du hier zumindest als kleine Überschrift anmerken um was in den Videos geht.
Ich klicke alle Videos an, um dann zu sehen ob das Thema mich interessiert.
Keiner geht ins Kino, wenn er den Titel des Films nicht kennt.

MfG
Ralf


----------



## Teich4You (11. Feb. 2019)

Kein Problem Ralf.
Ich dachte es reicht aus das Titelbild zu sehen und die Überschrift zu lesen. 
Bisschen Spannung soll ja auch sein.


----------



## Zacky (11. Feb. 2019)

Ich glaube, dass nicht Jeder das Vorschaubild von Youtube sieht und somit nicht das Titelbild des Videos. Ist aber meiner Meinung nach eine Einstellungssache, wo man die Vorschau sichtbar machen kann. Ob nun hier im Forum oder im Browser weiß ich nun nicht.


----------



## krallowa (11. Feb. 2019)

Mahlzeit,

ich nochmal 

Hast Recht, bei Chrome sehe ich das Vorschaubild und in dem schrottigen Windows Internet Explorer nicht.

MfG
Ralf


----------



## Teich4You (11. Feb. 2019)

Jaja, die Weiten des Internets sind unergründlich. Auf sowas komme ich gar nicht das manche das nicht sehen können. 
Ich nutze übrigens ausschließlich Chrome.


----------



## Teich4You (16. Feb. 2019)

Das 2.000 Abo Special. Teich&Garten4You, wer oder was ist das überhaupt, wie funktioniert das, wie finanziert sich das Ganze und wie sieht die Zukunft aus?





_View: https://youtu.be/oQnj-c9JRBM_


----------



## Teich4You (24. Feb. 2019)

Schön frostig, etwas Schnee, ein wenig Sonne oder doch lieber windig? Der Februar bietet wieder von allem etwas. Schaut doch mal rein bei meinem Februar Update.





_View: https://youtu.be/cQOYlQgHJNM_


----------



## Teich4You (2. März 2019)

Koi kaufen in Norddeutschland. In Edewecht bei Oldenburg befindet sich seit 1995 eines der Urgesteine des Koihandels. Ich nehme euch mit zu Oldenburg Koi.





_View: https://youtu.be/HBemSdhv4A4_


----------



## Teich4You (9. März 2019)

16 Becken und 70.000 Liter Wasser. Bei Koi-Müller-Erzgebirge gehört sowohl der Kunde, als auch der Koi zur Familie. Ich zeige euch die Anlage, die neuen Koi für 2019 und noch vieles mehr.





_View: https://youtu.be/E5apvp1le7Y_


----------



## Teich4You (23. März 2019)

Koigroß- und Einzelhandel ganz in der Nähe bei Paderborn. Mit über 20 Jahren Erfahrung entsteht hier ein Paradies für Koiliebhaber. Ich zeige euch heute die Anlage von Petslog.





_View: https://youtu.be/qcFhaX91ESU_


----------



## Teich4You (23. März 2019)

Im März habe ich wieder fleißig geschaufelt. Nicht nur Stromleitungen wurden umverlegt, sondern auch eine Teichheizung vorbereitet. Außerdem möchte ich euch etwas über DAS KOIFUTTER erzählen.





_View: https://youtu.be/GbkKfCjH15k_


----------



## Teich4You (4. Mai 2019)

Das Motto dieser Indooranlage lautet: Koi das ganze Jahr! Ich darf euch heute einen Koiteich zeigen, der wohl einmalig in Deutschland ist. Hier wurde sich ein großer Traum erfüllt und ihr dürft dabei sein!  





_View: https://youtu.be/vIp-k6YCJ7I_


----------



## Teich4You (4. Mai 2019)

Ralf hat seinen Koiteich selbst gebaut. Und Ralf hat seinen eigenen YouTube Koikanal. Heute zeige ich euch das Teichbauprojekt, welche Ideen dahinter stecken, die Filtertechnik und sicher auch noch ein paar andere Details.





_View: https://youtu.be/0Oo_r6afF9g_


----------



## Teich4You (4. Mai 2019)

Ostern steht vor der Tür. Im Garten hat sich viel getan und auch der Teich wurde abgedeckt.





_View: https://youtu.be/26CgO3ySlWQ_


----------



## Teich4You (4. Mai 2019)

Im Norden von Deutschland, nicht weit von Emden, befindet sich das Koicenter Riepe. Hier zeige ich euch, die Koihalle, den Außenteich sowie das Lager und erzähle auch, warum sie Experten für PP Trommelfilter sind.





_View: https://youtu.be/cSlQbVne8_I_


----------



## Teich4You (4. Mai 2019)

Wie entsteht ein Biotower? In diesem Video dürft ihr einem Profi über die Schulter schauen. Ich zeige ich euch einzelne Herstellungsschritte und den letztendlichen Einbau beim Kunden.





_View: https://youtu.be/BSKKEKy6W5k_


----------



## Teich4You (4. Mai 2019)

Der größte Versandhandel rund um den Koi? Ich zeige euch Koi Company! Während der Hausmesse schauen wir uns vor Ort um. Einblicke in das Lagerhalle, die Fischhalle und zu einigen Ausstellern. 





_View: https://youtu.be/ZHjgQrPLbSg_


----------



## Teich4You (24. Mai 2019)

Ein Experte in Sachen Ozon, Messtechnik.  und natürlich Koi! Ich zeige euch die Anlage von Koi Andreas in Hammersbach bei Frankfurt. Beste Beratung und viele Geschichten erwarten euch hier!





_View: https://youtu.be/yF5mxzHLGh8_


----------



## Teich4You (24. Mai 2019)

Der Mai bietet allerlei. Ich zeige euch meine diesjährige Quarantäne, warum das Projekt gescheitert ist, meine neuen Koi und wieso ich meinen Teich aufgesalzen habe.





_View: https://youtu.be/0zdBqQqop3E_


----------



## Teich4You (24. Mai 2019)

Jumbo Gosanke vom feinsten! Hier zeige ich euch die Anlage von L.A. Cool Waters in Viernheim. Mario Barthelme beherbergt hier Koi jeder Größe in absoluter top Qualität zum fairen Preis! 





_View: https://youtu.be/0zdBqQqop3E_


----------



## Teich4You (24. Mai 2019)

Auch dieses Jahr wieder ein Bericht von der Koiexpo in Berlin. Ich zeige euch etliche Aussteller und deren Neuheiten. Außerdem das Championat mit wirklich gewaltig großen Jumbo Koi.





_View: https://youtu.be/4-s5vrf6bT8_


----------



## Teich4You (31. Mai 2019)

Die größte Koifarm Europas. Ich nehme euch mit auf eine Reise zur  Yoshikigoi Farm in Polen. Ein Wochenende durfte ich den Züchtern über die Schulter gucken und habe die Farm für euch erkundet.





_View: https://youtu.be/5bud7iBz9IQ_


----------



## Teich4You (9. Aug. 2019)

_View: https://youtu.be/VDFpuqecPb4_


----------



## Teich4You (23. Aug. 2019)

_View: https://youtu.be/CkwnkSaXKME_


----------



## Teich4You (30. Aug. 2019)

200 Koi, 20 Meter hoher Bambus und 2 Tonnen Steinlaterne. Um nur einige Dinge zu nennen, die ich euch in diesem KoiBlog zeige. Hier gilt vor allem das Motto: Nur Vollgas bringt Teichspaß!





_View: https://youtu.be/ad5hPgbTvSo_


----------



## Teich4You (20. Sep. 2019)

_View: https://youtu.be/jQf_atvfde8_


----------



## Teich4You (11. Okt. 2019)

_View: https://youtu.be/y-kWx0iwFUA_


----------



## Teich4You (18. Okt. 2019)

_View: https://youtu.be/hX8L1xPciBo_


----------



## Teich4You (1. Nov. 2019)

_View: https://youtu.be/xwDyUR8qh7o_


----------



## Teich4You (8. Nov. 2019)

In diesem Koi Blog geht es mal nicht nur um die japanischen Koi Karpfen. Ich zeige euch meine Bonsai Sammlung und wie ich dazu gekommen bin. Herzlich willkommen beim Start einer neuen Serie: Bonsai und Koi.





_View: https://youtu.be/4NNT8idxsnQ_


----------



## Teich4You (15. Nov. 2019)

_View: https://youtu.be/UZtO38j6frY_


----------



## Teich4You (11. Dez. 2019)

Wenn es kalt wird, wird der Koiteich abgedeckt. Ich zeige euch wie ich das seit 3 Jahren mache. Und an einem anderen Teich zeige ich euch eine Teichheizung inklusive Wärmetauscher und Steuerung.





_View: https://youtu.be/q69wEzRxOAQ_


----------



## Teich4You (11. Dez. 2019)

Fernüberwachung am Koiteich. Ich zeige euch Möglichkeiten wie man seinen Koiteich mit dem Smartphone überwachen kann. Mobile Alerts Temperaturüberwachung. Shelly Plug S Wlan Steckdosen. Arlo Netgear Wlan Kameras.





_View: https://youtu.be/8HKNSPdWuIY_


----------



## Teich4You (11. Dez. 2019)

Adventszeit 2019 im Koicenter Hannover. Das Christkind war schon da und hat jede Menge japanischer Koi importiert. Ich zeige auch die Neuimporte und nehme euch mit auf eine kleine Runde durch das Koicenter Hannover.





_View: https://youtu.be/Xf9UlJEn3ys_


----------



## samorai (11. Dez. 2019)

He Florian!
Es gibt Kabelbinder mit dem man auch einen Funksender fixieren kann, der muss nicht jedes Jahr abtauchen.


----------



## Teich4You (11. Dez. 2019)

Sag das mal den Koi.


----------



## samorai (11. Dez. 2019)

Pflaume


----------



## Teich4You (15. Dez. 2019)

Dezember am Koiteich nervt! Da ist nicht nur das schlechte Wetter, die Teichabdeckung und ausuferndes China-__ Schilf. Auch ein Koi hat sich die Rübe gerummst. In diesem Video zeige ich euch, warum mich der Dezember am Koiteich nervt!





_View: https://youtu.be/kp8PF3jEZT4_


----------



## Teich4You (22. Dez. 2019)

_View: https://youtu.be/C_CDJQz905g_


----------

